# Steam-Anmeldung scheitert: Error verifying humanity



## fac3l3ss (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
heute macht Steam Probleme. Immer erscheint: "Error verifying humanity" oder "Wiederholen Sie die Zeichen unten, um zu Ihrer Sicherheit zu bestätigen, dass dies keine automatisch generierte Eingabe ist.".
Nur ist nirgendwo ein Eingabefeld, weder in Firefox, Chrome oder Steam selbst...
Wie kann ich das beheben?


MfG
fac3l3ss

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 20.01.2012 um 17:03 ----------

Jetzt geht es wieder.
Anscheinend waren einige Steamserver offline, Spiele herunterladen geht bei mir momentan noch immer nicht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

